# MAC - Hello Kitty and Kitty Kouture Swatches - Feb 09



## MAC_Whore (Nov 24, 2008)

Place all your *Hello Kitty and Kitty Kouture* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Hello Kitty and Kitty Kouture* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Hello Kitty and Kitty Kouture* colour story thread.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 11, 2008)

*images originated on kissandmakeup.tv *
got them from * caroline on mac_cosmetic/LJ*:


----------



## makeupmadb (Dec 11, 2008)

*Image credit: **Kissandmakeup.tv*


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 16, 2008)

Swatches for some of the rereleases that are in the eyeshadow quads:




Yogurt (L) and Romping (R)
(NW20 skin, Beigeing Shadestick as base)


----------



## Zantedge (Dec 16, 2008)

*Creme Royale* e/s (Lucky Tom quad)
*Stately Black* e/s (Too Dolly quad)

On paler than NW15 skin. Natural lighting. No base. No flash.





In 2007 Royal Assets Metallic palette.





Creme Royale compared to Phloof!.





Stately Black compared to Interview mineralize e/s.


----------



## lara (Dec 16, 2008)

*Romping*





Digit - satin
Thunder - frost (LE Beauty Icon III Catherine Deneuve, Thunder quad)
Shale - satin
Satellite Dreams - veluxe pearl
Hepcat - frost
*Romping *- frost (LE C Shock)
Endless Love - matte (LE Beauty Icon II Diana Ross, Diana Eyes I. LE Nocturnelle)
Soulsong - matte (LE Beauty Icon II Diana Ross, Diana Eyes I)
Mancatcher - frost (LE Lure)
Party Girl (Too Faced e/s duo)
Glenda (Scott Barnes Eye Ice)


----------



## magi (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## coachkitten (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi all!  I bought a few of the new Hello Kitty glitter liners off of ebay.  They are GORGEOUS!!  I am really happy with both of them and I can't wait to see what the other glitter liners look like.  The pictures of girl groove don't even do it justice.  It has a rainbow type glitter in it that is amazng.  All swatches done on NW15 skin.  Enjoy!!





Top: Girl Groove
Bottom: Glitterpuss





Top: Glitterpuss
Bottom: Girl Groove


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 8, 2009)

- Wonderwhite, on top, from Metal X
- Girl Groove, from Hello Kitty









*Glitter Eye Liner on NC15/NW15 in daylight*

- Girl Groove, on the left/top
- Wonderwhite


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jan 11, 2009)

Cross-post from Sleepyhead


----------



## kokometro (Jan 12, 2009)

*Natural light on NW20*

*Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder*






*Paradisco/Pardisco*
(I apologize for the ratty state of this. This is what happens
when you use an aircan to dust off your palettes)







*Swatches:* 
I had to pile on the Beauty Powder to get any color.
It's very very sheer but it's gorgeous.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 15, 2009)

Retouched images from Kissandmakeup.tv





Eye shadow palette






Top to Bottom: Too Dolly, Lucky Tom












L-R: Fashion Mews, Purrfect






L-R: Nice to be Nice, Nice Kitty






Blush and Tinted Lip Conditioner (TLC) Exteriors






L-R: TLC in Pink Fish, Blush in Tippy






Pigment in Very Pink, Glitter Eye Liner in Kitty Power


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## k0rn_peachy (Jan 19, 2009)

_*Beauty powder Tahitian Sand ( mine is From Icon Deneuve collection)*_





_*Girl groove glitter liner*_


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jan 20, 2009)

Source


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 23, 2009)

Pretty Baby Beauty Powder
Applied heavily on NW20 skin:




It's a bit more baby/pale pink IRL, not this peachy!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 23, 2009)

Courtesy: BJOOTI.NET


----------



## astronaut (Jan 25, 2009)

Source: Pursebuzz.com

 Blog Archive  MAC Hello Kitty Beauty Powder Blush in Tippy ~Swatches and Review

 Quote:


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jan 26, 2009)

Swatches from pursebuzz.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*Big Bow* and *Strayin*' lipsticks:





Big Bow l/s , Strayin l/s






*Strayin*':






*Big Bow*:


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautypowder Tahitian Sand & Pretty Baby:













Pigment Deep Blue Green:








e/s Creme Royale & Stately Black:






e/s Romping:


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Feb 3, 2009)

Fun and Games & Tippy Beauty Powder Blushes



I love all the red sparkles:]



Fashion Frenzy, Tippy, & Fun and Games Swatches



Deep Blue Green & Helium ("Milk") Pigment Swatches


----------



## Peppahmint (Feb 4, 2009)

Sweet Strawberry l/g, Strayin lipstick & Tippy blush

http://i42.tinypic.com/ao6il0.jpg

http://i43.tinypic.com/wancat.jpg

http://i42.tinypic.com/zuvxx.jpg


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 4, 2009)

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w...018800x600.jpg


----------



## PinkPearl (Feb 4, 2009)

FREE Hello Kitty tote if you spend over $50, and FREE Hello Kitty balloon if you spend over $100









fast friends lg, nice kitty lg, big bow lipstick





Hello Kitty Lash





nice kitty lg, fast friends lg and big bow lipstick

enjoy!!


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 4, 2009)

On NC30 No flash, artificial lighting





















Strayin lipstick with the imprint. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Strayin' Lipstick swatch in NC30 with flash


----------



## magi (Feb 4, 2009)

PRETTY BABY b/p (DR Edition) compared to ALPHA GIRL


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 4, 2009)

on NC44-Skin


**clickable pics**


*LUCKY TOM PALETTE*




From l. to r. - Creme Royal, Paradisco, Stylin', Lucky Tom




*TOO DOLLY PALETTE*




From l. to r. - Yogurt, Romping, Too Dolly, Stately Black







*PIGMENTS*




Milk and Deep Blue Green (I will take a better shot of the Deep Blue Green)









*LIPSTICKS*




From l. to r., First Row- Most Popular, Cuteser, Fresh Brew and Strayin'
Second Row starting from the second one- Big Bow, Fashion Mews








*LIPGLASSES*




From l. to r. - Nice to be Nice, Fast Friends, Sweet Strawberry, Nice Kitty, She Loves Candy, Mimmy






*BLUSHES*



Fun N Games and Tippy






*TINTED LIP CONDITIONERS*



Pink Fish and Popster







*ATTENTION: The beauty Powders (Tahitian Sand and Pretty Baby) DID NOT show up on my skin whatsoever!!!!*


----------



## NotARichGirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Strayin', Big Bow, Cute-Ster, Most Popular





Strayin'





Lipsticks are labeled. Lipglosses are on the bottom left to right: She Loves Candy, Mimmy, & Nice to Be Nice.





Lucky Tom





Left to Right: Creme Royal, Paradisco, Stylin, & Lucky Tom


----------



## QTpa2T (Feb 4, 2009)

On NC or NW45 skin (I've never been too clear on that  )
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...9/IMG_0201.jpg
*With flash:  Nice Kitty, She Loves Candy, Fashion Mews, Most Popular, Big Bow*


http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...9/IMG_0214.jpg
*Without flash, from left to right, top to bottom: Lipglass: Nice Kitty, She Loves Candy Lipstick: Fashion Mews, Most Popular, Big Bow*

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...9/IMG_0212.jpg
*Without flash: Fashion Mews, Most Popular, Big Bow, Cutester, Fresh Brew, Straying*

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...9/IMG_0244.jpg
*Under brighter light: Lucky Tom and Too Dolly Palettes
*

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...9/IMG_0257.jpg
*With flash: Most Popular and Fresh Brew lipsticks*


http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...9/IMG_0261.jpg
*Under more natural light: Most Popular and Fresh Brew*


http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...9/IMG_0263.jpg
*On the Prowl polish*


http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...9/IMG_0265.jpg
*Top to Bottom: Tahitian Sand BP & Fun & Games Blush*


http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...9/IMG_0272.jpg
*Milk and Deep Blue-Green Pigments*


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 4, 2009)

Dollymix + Petalpoint = Tippy?


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't bring myself to actually SWATCH my babies yet (except one l/g), but if I do, y'all will be the first I share them with!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ALL CLICKABLE THUMBS:






"nice to be nice" l/g







"Mimmy"










"Tippy" blush vs. hipness, blushbaby, lady blush







"most popluar" l/s




"cute-ster"







"popster"


----------



## LostinBubbles (Feb 4, 2009)

..._*Love the packaging!...*_





_*...Too Dolly Palette...*_





*...Lucky Tom Palette...
* 




_*...Palette case closed. LOVE!!...*_





_*...Mimmy Lipglass...
*_




_*...Cute Ster Lipstick...*_









*...Fun and Games Beauty Powder Blush...*


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## mslips (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## cocolicouss (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Feb 4, 2009)

*Fun & Games and Hipness
*



*Fun & Games*sorry for the horrible pic :x
*


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 5, 2009)

excuse the lighting. This is Big Bow on med pigmented lips


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 5, 2009)

Tippy on the left, fun and games on the right


----------



## PinkPearl (Feb 5, 2009)

Here is a comparison of Big Bow l/s with Rock out slimshine, which is the closest thing i have to big bow ls.








Rock out slimshine on the left Big bow lipstick on the right

Big bow l/s on unlined lips





I lined my lips a bit with pink treat cremestick liner





Big bow l/s with Nice Kitty l/g on top





Big bow l/s with Fast friends l/g on top





Pictures are slightly brighter in real life though, just a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope that helps some of you!

PS: please excuse the sloppiness


----------



## TwistedFaith (Feb 6, 2009)

Swatches on NC44/45. 
Top Row, l-r: Big Bow l/s, Most Popular l/s, Cute-ster l/s
Middle: Fast Friends l/g
Bottom Row: Hello Dolly Palette - Yogurt, Romping, Hello Dolly, Stately Black


----------



## platinumblonde5 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll post swatches of Strayin', Most Popular, Cute-ster, & Pink Fish  tonight


----------



## platinumblonde5 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 7, 2009)

On The Prowl Nail Polish


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 7, 2009)

Stuff came in at Nordies and they let me have my preorder as soon as it arrived!









Fashion Mews and Cutester





Lipsticks Swatched





She Loves Candy and Mimmy





Major Minor, She Loves Candy, Nymphette, Mimmy on the bottom
(HK ones are SO sheer)





Pink Fish and Tippy





Pink Fish on mah lips <3





Dont Be Shy, TIPPY, Desirous, Tantone, Dollymix, Petalpoint





Petalpoint, TIPPY, Dont Be Shy, Dollymix on the bottom
(Not a dupe!)


----------



## Ernie (Feb 8, 2009)

Left to Right and Top to Bottom: Pink Merengue, She Loves Candy, Nymphette, Courting Rose 







clickable


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is Big Bow compared to Fun N' Sexy from Fafi.  Turns out they are different. Click the pics to enlarge.  BB is on the left in all the pics FNS on the right...


----------



## KarlaSugar (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## hollywood_blvd (Feb 10, 2009)

These are my pics, I'm _kitiqueen_ on another community 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pink Fish TLC, Popster TLC, Fashion Mews l/s





Fashion Mews l/s





Popster TLC





Pink Fish TLC





Fashion Mews l/s, Pink Fish TLC, Popster TLC


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 10, 2009)

Lucky Tom Palette:

























D'Bohemia vs Paradisco




*D'Bohemia is less pink than Paradisco

Violet Trance vs Stylin'




*Violet Trance doesn't have shimmer

Lucky Tom vs Gilded Ash Metal-X










On the Prowl Nail Lacquer:


----------



## genduk26 (Feb 10, 2009)

w/ flash




w/o flash




outdoor


top: strayin l/p
bottom: strayin & she loves candy l/g
nc40-45


----------



## Marberry (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## vanessagarcia (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 11, 2009)

Pink Fish - Tender, Baby (Tendertone), Popster




Pleasantry, Tippy, Don't Be Shy




(No Flash) Big Bow, Fashion Mews, Strayin', Angel (Perm), Cute-Ster (Doesn't really show up on me)




(With Flash) Big Bow, Fashion Mews, Strayin', Angel, Cute-Ster




(With Flash) Mimmy, She Loves Candy, Fast Friends, Nice Kitty




(No Flash) Mimmy, She Loves Candy, Fast Friends, Nice Kitty




Kitty Power









My Skin is NC10-NC15 (I'm REALLY pale)
Thanks for looking


----------



## Salsa91501 (Feb 11, 2009)

W/O Flash





Fresh Brew L/S with Chestnut L/L
& Tippy Blush on Cheeks










Most Popular L/S with Chestnut L/L
& Tippy Blush










Studio Fix NW45


----------



## resin (Feb 12, 2009)

comparisons





fashion mews, mimmy















this vinyl tote bag was free with purchase!!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 12, 2009)

Here ya go guys!! My lips may look, smeared? If that's the correct word?? I had dark red lipstick on before I made these swatches so that's why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope these pictures help you guys out!  Tippy is much brighter in real life btw!

Fashion Mews





Popster





Pink Fish





Fast Friends





Nice to be Nice





She Loves Candy





Kitty Mirror!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ittymirror.jpg

Tippy


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 12, 2009)

Tahitian Sand:
























my mcdonald's happy meal watch:


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 12, 2009)

All clickable thumbnails for maximum viewing pleasure

The pink nail lacquer:




Alpha Girl & Pretty Baby BP (no swatch since Pretty Baby didn't even show up on my NC20 hand):




Clockwise starting from the top, Tippy, Fashion Frenzy, Dollymix, Pleasantry




Tippy, Fashion Frenzy, Dollymix, & Pleasantry on the bottom


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 12, 2009)

.....


----------



## Ernie (Feb 12, 2009)

Lucky Tom palette with penultimate liner










clickable


----------



## luhly4 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## red (Feb 12, 2009)

Mac pigment "MILK" 
Mac Petite Makeup bag (it's really petite!)

purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## SuSana (Feb 12, 2009)

Cross posted from a request from the official swatch thread:

Order in all 3 pics:

Lollipop Loving - Cute-ster - Pleasureseeker

flash:






no flash:






on NC15-20ish skin swiped 4 times:


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Pink Fish, Fun & Games, Fashion Meows, Slim Mirror and a free tote.*
http://images44.fotki.com/v1412/phot...SC_0449-vi.jpg
*Pink Fish*
http://images45.fotki.com/v1431/phot...SC_0451-vi.jpg
*Fun & Games*
http://images42.fotki.com/v1447/phot...SC_0452-vi.jpg
*Lavender Whip and Fashion Meows*
http://images42.fotki.com/v1447/phot...SC_0456-vi.jpg


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 13, 2009)

Peaches vs Fun & Games
Peaches is a sheertone [matte] while Fun & Games is a beauty powder w/ shimmer




L to R: Peaches, Fun & Games

Helium vs Milk
Swatched heavily.. They are pretty much the same color IMO helium is a tad lighter with a pinky duochrome look









Lucky Tom quad









SE Brush set vs Full size





187: I really dont mind the 187 SE not as good as the full one but it still works great!








109: the SE doesnt even compare to the fullsized one..








239: the SE is ok...


----------



## PinkPearl (Feb 13, 2009)

Quick tease l/g, Sweet strawberry l/g, Little vi l/g


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 13, 2009)

Swatches taken with Canon PS SD 1100 on NC 35 
















Pink Fish TLC on medium pigmented lips





She Loves Candy 





Sweet Strawberry





Fast Friends





Strayin' 





Strayin with Fast Friends





Most Popular





Most Popular with Sweet Strawberry





Tippy on cheeks LOL




*
Comparisons:
*
Sweetness, Fashion Frenzy, Tippy















Electro-lush, Sweet Strawberry, Hothouse, Magnetique, Fast Friends





TLCs: Coquettish Clarice, Fuchsia Fix, Pink Fish, Gentle Coral





Scanty, Pink Nouveau, Strayin', Chatterbox





Captive, Craving, Most Popular, Plumful





Deep Blue Green pigment - Wet (L) Dry (R)


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 13, 2009)

Sweet Srawberry & Nice Kitty







Fun & Games blush







Big Bow, Most Popular & Strayin' (pic with flash)







Big Bow, Most Popular & Strayin' (pic without flash)






LOVE this HK imprint!


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 13, 2009)

Alright so I don't have any make-up on my eyes yet, and I just showered so I haven't straitened and styled my hair yet.. But I DID put fashion mews on my lips and tippy on my cheeks, so here you go!!


----------



## Marberry (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 13, 2009)

Fashion Mews no Flash (this color is really purple on me, so I'm tryin' figure out how to make it work)





Fashion Mews with Flash





Strayin' no Flash





Strayin' with Flash





Pretty Baby and She Loves Candy no Flash





Pretty Baby and She Loves Cand with Flash


----------



## jolener (Feb 14, 2009)

detailed pictures of the makeup bag (clickable)....
























lol and if you're curious, this is the bag that the bag came in, along with the stuffing inside


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Feb 14, 2009)

(clickable images)




 


*Nice Kitty Lipglass vs. Totally It Lipglass from Fafi Collection*
(They look like the same color in the tube, but swatched, Nice Kitty is much lighter and sheerer.)



 

 
*She Loves Candy Lipglass vs. Posh It Up Plushglass*
(These look different in the tube, but they are very alike swatched...SLC is just slightly lighter)





*This is Plink! Lipstick and I swatched it next to Cute-Ster Lipstick when I was at MAC...they are pretty much exact dupes IMO.*

*Hope this helps some of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Feb 14, 2009)

Tote bag










Brush container.





Medium bag.










Bracelet





Pretty baby


----------



## mabeth (Feb 14, 2009)

*Hello Kitty Boxes*:






*Pretty Baby Beauty Powder*


























*Mimmy Lipglass*











bare lips, just some lipbalm





mimmy lipglass on lips






pretty baby beauty powder on cheeks, mimmy lipglass on lips


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 14, 2009)

Strayin' lipstick with Magenta liner, Sweet Strawberry lipglass, and Prep and Prime eye in Dark on NW45 skin.  Pics taken with flash.  Kinda blurry.


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 14, 2009)

*Fun and Games:* glitter
*Spaced Out:* sheen





*Fun and Games:* as you can see here "Fun and Games: has more of a "orange" glitter cast to it.
*Spaced Out:* here "Spaced out" has an opalescent duo chrome sheen to it.





*Fun and Games:* looks more warmer
*Spaced Out:* looks more cooler


----------



## Marberry (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## keebruja (Feb 14, 2009)

She Loves Candy l/g on medium pigmented lips.


----------



## ROCK N' JESS (Feb 15, 2009)

This is only my first batch of HK.  I'll be getting the rest sometime next week, monday or tuesday... 

 I am NC15, btw. 


Popster





Strayin' 





*CLICK TO VIEW FULL SIZE PICTURE (850x583)*


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 16, 2009)

I know it's a little late but here goes...

Most Popular






Cutester





Strayin





Fashion Mews





Big Bow





Fresh Brew





L/s Swatches (l to r) Fresh Brew (poop), Most Popular, Cutester, Strayin, Fashion Mews, Big Bow





L/G top to bottom: Mimmy, Fast Friends, She Loves Candy





L/G swatches (l to r) Mimmy, Fast Friends, She Loves Candy





Glitter Liners: Her Glitz & Girl Groove





Tippy Blush





Fun N Games





Tahitian Sand





Too Dolly 





Lucky Tom


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 16, 2009)

too dolly and free tote


----------



## SierraMascara (Feb 16, 2009)

here's my haul and some swatches! these are all taken in natural light. the 2 pics w/ flash are indicated. HTH!






everything in its package....









cute-ster





mimmy





cute-ster and mimmy on my lips





fun & games





fun & games on my cheek... this is with flash to show the pretty gold sparkle. in real life it's less sparkly and more of a peachy glow.





pink fish





pink fish on my lips





on the prowl, w/ flash


----------



## angelisa (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## laguayaca (Feb 17, 2009)

http://img.makeupalley.com/7/0/1/9/1202267.JPG
http://img.makeupalley.com/7/0/1/9/1202268.JPG
http://img.makeupalley.com/7/0/1/9/1202269.JPG
http://img.makeupalley.com/7/0/1/9/1202270.JPG


----------



## angelisa (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## ROCK N' JESS (Feb 17, 2009)

Strayin' & Nice Kitty







*CLICK TO VIEW FULL SIZE PICTURE (850x583)*


----------



## piggles (Feb 17, 2009)

All shots in daylight:

http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/k...loKitty007.jpg
soft vanity case

http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/k...loKitty008.jpg
soft vanity case and petite makeup bag

http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/k...loKitty009.jpg
petite makeup bag

http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/k...loKitty010.jpg
vanity case interior

http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/k...loKitty012.jpg
clockwise from top left:  Tippy BPB, Pretty Baby BP, Pink Fish TLC

http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/k...loKitty013.jpg
clockwise from top left:  Tippy BPB, Pretty Baby BP, Pink Fish TLC





Fashion Mews LS





Strayin', Fashion Mews, Most Popular





Sweet Strawberry, She Loves Candy, Fast Friends

http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/k...loKitty021.jpg
Sweet Strawberry, She Loves Candy, Fast Friends


----------



## rocketqueen (Feb 18, 2009)

Something about Pink vs. Steamy:




























































Aquadisiac vs Too Dolly:


----------



## ROCK N' JESS (Feb 19, 2009)

Here are some more lip swatches:

Fashion Mews





Fashion Mews + Ever So Rich





Fashion Mews + Fashion Scoop (my favorite) (slightly more pink than purple)





Pink Fish l/b







Fashion Mews is definitely my favorite lippie from this collection.

*CLICK TO VIEW FULL SIZE PICTURES*









The only HK accessory that I purchased:


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 19, 2009)

*My thoughts: *Angel is much more pronounce, because it's a matte blush, but both gives off the same effect to me (The "Brightener" effect that is), but very differently. Blushes/Powders like these looks so lovely on the Warm skin(and I'm sure cool skin)!! Don't be scared of the swatches you may see on your hand. Just know it would look so different when swatched on warm cheeks. Just pack a few layers on with the 129 (after you applied your fav. foundation).


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 19, 2009)

*On The Prowl n/p*
*



*


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Feb 20, 2009)

Popster TLC [Lightly Applied]


----------



## vmg85 (Feb 21, 2009)

HK finallly arrived yesterday (ordered it on release date). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Link to lipglasses: (too big): http://img.makeupalley.com/6/3/4/4/1207203.JPG

and Pretty Baby BP: 
http://img.makeupalley.com/6/3/4/4/1207204.JPG

Not sure if the 2nd haul pic is too big..I'm new @ this. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












http://img.makeupalley.com/6/3/4/4/1207166.JPG


----------



## godsgirl619 (Feb 22, 2009)

Too Dolly palette
With and without a flash:
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r...KReview006.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r...KReview007.jpg


----------



## ROCK N' JESS (Feb 22, 2009)

This is my final batch. 

*CLICK TO VIEW FULL SIZE*


----------



## piggles (Feb 23, 2009)

Comparison swatches for recent launches:








left to right: Creme Cup, B-Babe, Lavender Whip, Fashion Mews, Most Popular, B-Babe

Daylight, NW-15


----------



## xphoenix06 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's Cute Ster l/s on NC25 skintone w/ naturally pigmented lips w/ flash - no lip primer or chapstick underneth and no gloss over either.
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y87...6/CIMG0095.jpg


----------



## xxAngelxx (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's a comparison of (in order): Kitchsmas, Milk, and Lovely Lily. I threw in LL because in the jars, it looked pretty similar to Milk, but on my skin, its totally different. Milk looks a little clumpy here, but its really not.






And in the jars...


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 24, 2009)

Coral Polyp (Dame Edna) <--> Popster TLC

I posted many pictures just in case the angle/lighting would make them appear different. Coral Polyp is redder, while Popster has more pink/orange in it.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Feb 25, 2009)

Tippy Beauty Powder Blush - Fast Friends Lipglass - Tinted Lipconditioner Pink Fish





*





*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 25, 2009)

Dazzleglass from Kitty Kouture in "Kitty Kouture"




Source: falcngal on ebay


Dazzleglass from Kitty Kouture in "Dazzlepuss"




Source: brigettesboutique on ebay


----------



## Ernie (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm using Pretty Baby Beauty Powder with a little contour.






clickable


----------



## Marberry (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## AmandDUR (Feb 26, 2009)

big bow with clear gloss.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all!  I received the Kitty Kouture dazzleglass in "Dazzlepuss" today.  It does not have the charm on it as it is a sample.  All swatches done on NW15 skin.  Thanks for looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Dazzlepuss Dazzleglass by it self on bare & unlined lips.










Dazzlepuss dazzleglass over Hello Kitty Strayin lipstick


----------



## msmolly (Feb 27, 2009)

Strayin' on Unlined lips
nc15 skin


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 28, 2009)

Kitty Kouture -  Dazzlepuss Dazzleglass on medium pig. lips.


----------



## red (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello Kitty Lucky Tom palette






Stylin' (purple) over highlighter Dark Influence


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 28, 2009)

In daylight


Pigment, Deep Blue Green








Tinted Lip Conditioner, Pink Fish








Nail Lacquer, On The Prowl


----------



## ErikaC (Feb 28, 2009)

Big Bow




















Pigment Milk


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2009)

*BP Pretty Baby*
*BPB Fun & Games*
*BPB Tippy*
*l/g Mimmy*
*l/g Nice Kitty*
*l/g Fast Friends*
*l/g Sweet Strawberry*
*l/s Strayin*
*l/s Big Bow*
*Eye Palette Too Dolly*
*small bag*
​


----------



## Bluebell (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 3, 2009)

Some comparisons:





Too Dolly is cooler than Aquadisiac, which is more on the green side.








Stately Black is rather a dark bluish-grey shade while Black Tied is a real black.








Milk is a shade between Kitschmas and Helium (Helium is more on the pink side and Kitschmas more on the silverish-lavender side).








Lavender Whip has pink undertones, Fashion Mews is a true lavender shade.


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 3, 2009)

nice kitty l/g:




















plz excuse my dry lips lol





pink fish on lips:








something about pink n/l:


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 4, 2009)

hello kitty fun and games beauty powder blush
nc25
on cheek daylight


----------



## maclove1 (Mar 4, 2009)

I found these on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she didnt  open it to show the powder.


----------



## Karrie (Mar 4, 2009)

steamy - something about pink - on the prowl


----------



## mmc5 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Please click images to enlarge and see better quality.* 

Haul: BP Pretty Baby
BPB Tippy
BPB Fun & Games
Mimmy l/g
Fast Friends l/g
She Loves Candy l/g
Fashion Mews l/s
Cute-ster l/s
Fresh Brew l/s
Too Dolly Eye Quad
Beaded Bracelet
(not pictured vinyl toy and keyring)


----------



## Mirtika (Mar 4, 2009)

Most Popular lipstick with Sweet Strawberry lipglass on top, Tippy blush on cheeks, indoor lighting, on NC44 latina skin over foundation and loose powder, no eye makeup:


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 5, 2009)

In daylight


Dazzleglass, Dazzlepuss







Charm (metal)







On top: Like Venus
Bottom: Dazzlepuss









Beauty Powders
Pretty Baby, Tahitian Sand








Nail Lacquer, Something About Pink








Lipstick, Fashion Mews


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 5, 2009)

Alright I got my dazzleglasses!! Kitty Kouture is the light pink, Dazzlepuss is the dark pink.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...hellokitty.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...Picture120.jpg

Dazzlepuss
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...Picture121.jpg

Kitty Kouture
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...cture118-1.jpg


----------



## Ernie (Mar 5, 2009)

clickable

Top to bottom and left to right: Rags to Riches and Kitty Kouture dazzleglasses


----------



## cuddle x bear (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 5, 2009)

DazzlePuss dazzleglass (no flash)








Medium Plus swatch


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 6, 2009)

From Hello Kitty Kouture:

sorry for the bad lighting on the last photo! also comparison between kitty kouture dazzleglass and chanel glossimer in constellation.. you cant really see it well, but there are pink, silver, gold, and teal glitters in the glossimer!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 6, 2009)

Compliments of the Amazing AngelBunny at majykal.com


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 6, 2009)

Free tote and items in packaging.











Girl Groove, She Loves Candy, Fast Friends, Fashion Mews, Tippy
Lucky Tom, Pretty Baby






Girl Groove, She Loves Candy, Fast Friends, Fashion Mews






Pretty Baby






Tippy - favourite packaging!











Lucky Tom






Thanks.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 6, 2009)

Too Dolly






Yogurt, Romping, Too Dolly, Stately Black


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 7, 2009)

5 of the Hello Kitty Lipglasses and both of the Tinted Lip Conditioners (which smell really good btw)

**clickable pics**


----------



## red (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok, so I caved and bought Tippy BPB AND Pink fish TLC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, here are some comparison pictures (like you need any more lol) 





Top: Fashion frenzy (Fafi), Tippy, Dollymix
Bottom: Pink swoon





Fashion frenzy vs. Tippy





Tippy vs. Dollymix





Pink swoon vs. Tippy










Pink fish TLC vs. Petting pink TLC
(Sorry, no swatches since petting pink is up for sale!)


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 8, 2009)

Some comparison pics of my 3 item haul.

Dollymix (warmer) vs Tippy






Pink Nouveau vs Strayin' (warmer)






Ravishing vs Mimmy (pinker)


----------



## ErikaC (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Eire3 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Pink Fish TLC:
*






*On medium pigmented lips with flash (click!):*





*Fun & Games Beauty Powder Blush*









*Swatched on NW15 skin:*





From left to righ: *Fun and Games*, *Pink Fish TLC*, (Boy bait cremesheen glass)

*The free tote!* (with the HK goodies there are also, in the pic,: medium blot powder, cremesheen glass boy bait, an H&M HK shower gel and two samples...sorry but I don't have a pic of the tote only! 





)


----------



## Hellokittyqt87 (Mar 8, 2009)

Fashion mews 





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

pink fish 





[/URL][/IMG]

popster





[/URL][/IMG]

mac kk 





[/URL][/IMG]

please dont mind my cheek I had Dermabrasion done.

dazzlepuss





[/URL][/IMG]

kitty kouture





[/URL][/IMG]




A hk vanity case i got 2 Xmases ago 
[/url][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

soft vanity case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

brush set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 9, 2009)

Kitty Koture Dazzleglass and Light Medium Sheer Mystery Powder Compact.

Any my haul in my vanity case (the brushes aren't new and I left out my HK brush set as it's in my bedroom.


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 10, 2009)

Like Venus d/g on top, Dazzlepuss on bottom





Dazzlepuss on top, Like Venus on bottom





Like Venus on left, Dazzlepuss on right





Like Venus on left, Dazzlepuss on right


----------



## Moxy (Mar 10, 2009)

FINALLY first part of my HK haul arrived! I know you've all seen this so many times before but I really don't care, I'm too excited, so I'm gonna post mine!

(photos by my bf)

I got
BP in Tahitian Sand
Sweet Strawberry lipglass (I've heard these are different from normal lipglasses so I'll give it a go, I hope it's safe for my lips)
Purse Mirror (gift from him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)















(you can see his wrist and his watch in BP mirror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## color_lover456 (Mar 10, 2009)

ok so i am v v late to the game, but it didn't occur to me to post the pics on my blog here, since my blog gets almost no hits lol







Me with pink fish eeehhhh i don't know how i feel about it yet. i think I am going to put chapstick underneath to improve its staying power.







Popster: now that's what i'm talkin about! i like this much better!


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 10, 2009)

My first swatches...please don't kill me lolz.
KITTY KOUTURE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dazzlepuss alone on top lip 
Hue on bottom lip with Dazzlepuss overlay










Sorry about this one, but imagine it a tad purple/pinker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Hope this helped someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Took me awhile to get a hang of it with my camera lolz


----------



## MelodyAngel (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm so happy I finally got Something About Pink!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here it is in natural light/no flash:






It's more vibrant IRL...kind of reminds me of Hollywood Nights in nail polish form!!


----------



## ROCK N' JESS (Mar 11, 2009)

*CLICK ON PICTURES TO VIEW FULL SIZE*


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 12, 2009)

brush set with my brushes in it


----------



## splattergirl (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 16, 2009)

In daylight



Palette, Lucky Tom









Lipstick, Strayin'









Blush, Fun & Games









Blush, Tippy









Pigment, Milk









Makeup Bag, Medium


----------



## lara (Mar 17, 2009)

*Popster *and *Pink Fish* tinted lip conditioners


----------



## Purity (Mar 21, 2009)

A little late to the party, because HK didn't arrive in Sweden until a week ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tippy beauty powder blush:






Applied heavily on fair (NW20) skin:







Big bow lipstick and nice to be nice lipglass:







Big bow on medium pigmented lips:







Nice to be nice on medium pigmented lips:


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 25, 2009)

Thought i'd post some comparison pictures, hope they are of use to some people. 


*Pink Fish* next to Pink Pink To Make The Boys Wink from Luella collection





*Popster* next to Daisy Daze from the Disney collection


----------



## Voroshilovka (Mar 26, 2009)

Big Bow on lips 


Nice Kitty on Big Bow 




 Deep Blue Green


----------



## la_vida (Mar 27, 2009)

click to enlarge


----------



## Aniola (Mar 28, 2009)

*On The Prowl - Nail Laquer*


----------



## splattergirl (Mar 30, 2009)

deep blue green on nw15


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 2, 2009)

I am kinda new to swatches, hope i am doing this right.

http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/u...s_2009/004.jpg


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 7, 2009)

In daylight


Lipstick - Big Bow







Tinted Lip Conditioner - Popster


----------



## xbrookecorex (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Meryl (Apr 10, 2009)

So many pictures of this, but it is so pretty, I'm posting my own compact:


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2009)

Left to right: Dollymix, fashion frenzy. sweetness and tippy.





Top to bottom: Tippy, sweetness, FF and Dollymix





Top: Margin and Fun And Games
Bottom: Spaced out and Sunbasque





Top to bottom:Spaced out, sunbasque, Fun and Games and Margin









Yogurt, Romping, Too Dolly and Stately Black





Left to right: Pink Nouveau, Stylin, Hollywood Nights, Fun N Sexy and Rock out

Top to bottom: PN, Stylin, HN, FNS and Rock out


----------

